# Controlled dove hunt



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Indian Creek Wildlife Area. I believe I was the last one picked. Several people who partnered up with somebody dropped out when the other got a spot. More than a few kept right on going with friends and family all getting one person to a spot...

Anyways... The dove fields look terrible. Rain and mud and more rain destroyed any hope of corn or sunflowers. No cover in corn rows either, since there is no corn...

Sigh... Oh well. A bad day hunting is better than a good day in retirement...


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

So there was a hunt today? Was that one that was drawn day of? Did you get any birds at all? I got a draw for Big Island on Labor Day...first time for a controlled Dove hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> So there was a hunt today? Was that one that was drawn day of? Did you get any birds at all? I got a draw for Big Island on Labor Day...first time for a controlled Dove hunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. The season doesn't open until next Sunday, 12:00 until dusk. Then Monday is another draw for Monday, 12:00 until dusk. After that, its open to anybody. From the looks of the fields, I can't see this being a good year for doves.


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Are the fields laid out the same as last year?


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

Got a permit for Monday. Where are the fields? I am driving from east of Columbus. Thanks


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

they are not drawing at the headquarters Monday for Monday hunt?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Turkinator said:


> they are not drawing at the headquarters Monday for Monday hunt?


 Monday at noon (registration at 11:30) is my understanding, same at Fallsville ???
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

That’s what I thought. Same as last year.


garhtr said:


> Monday at noon (registration at 11:30) is my understanding, same at Fallsville ???
> Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

At big island it was an online lottery draw so I’m assuming you guys are talking about Indian?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes Indian ck


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Turkinator said:


> Are the fields laid out the same as last year?


Not Campbell field. If you're familiar with Indian Creek's Campbell field, the red X is where previous year's spots were located. This year includes the red X plus the field with the blue X. It appears to be one long line of spots vs spots facing each other. There is nothing there for doves. There is NO cover. What food sources are there are knee high. They said they were going to mow that down this week. The rain must have messed up any planting ideas and time lines they had this year. I was thinking about some kind of blind, but if there are 20 more guys in a line around you, why bother? I'll still try it, but I don't have any expectation of a good hunt.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> At big island it was an online lottery draw so I’m assuming you guys are talking about Indian?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indian Creek Wildlife Area. Fayetteville, Ohio


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

H2ofowl said:


> Got a permit for Monday. Where are the fields? I am driving from east of Columbus. Thanks


I don't think I'm talking about the same spot as you. Monday hasn't been drawn yet at Indian Creek


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

I was there last year on opening day on the field where shooters were facing each other. One guy was screaming and threatening others, it was a poorly thought out field. Plenty of birds though. I limited out in less than an hour. With all the fields available for planting for doves it didn’t make sense to lay that field out the way they did. You would think that they would be better at managing the fields seeing as how doves are the only truly wild bird hunting we have left in Ohio. 


chadwimc said:


> Not Campbell field. If you're familiar with Indian Creek's Campbell field, the red X is where previous year's spots were located. This year includes the red X plus the field with the blue X. It appears to be one long line of spots vs spots facing each other. There is nothing there for doves. There is NO cover. What food sources are there are knee high. They said they were going to mow that down this week. The rain must have messed up any planting ideas and time lines they had this year. I was thinking about some kind of blind, but if there are 20 more guys in a line around you, why bother? I'll still try it, but I don't have any expectation of a good hunt.
> View attachment 319545


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Turkinator said:


> I was there last year on opening day on the field where shooters were facing each other. One guy was screaming and threatening others, Ohio.


That would probably be the guy next to me last year that got shot. He was pretty cranked up(As I would be). My neighbor was shot in the face several years ago. Fortunately, he was as far away as possible from the shooter and had nice industrial strength eyeglasses from the Post Office on.


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Opening day last year


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

During the remnants of hurricane Harvey(?) a few years ago on opening day. Doves were *EVERYWHERE*. All day long. Had to keep shooting glasses on because the sideways rain stung my eyes so bad...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Last year. High heat and humidity... And the aftermath between me and my neighbor and a guy who wasn't shooting very well.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

chadwimc said:


> During the remnants of hurricane Harvey(?) a few years ago on opening day. Doves were *EVERYWHERE*. All day long. Had to keep shooting glasses on because the sideways rain stung my eyes so bad...
> View attachment 319569
> 
> 
> View attachment 319567


Notice the corn sideways? That's how bad the wind was that day...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I need one of these for hunting season this year...


----------

